# Paph. Rosina or Schaetzchen



## Damas (Sep 29, 2008)

Good morning folks ! I came across this plant this week-end in a gardner shop. Charlesworthii is obvious. After surfing around a while I guess this could be a Rosita (callosum x charlesworthii) as well as a Schaetzchen (Maudiae x charlesworthii).
From your experience, do you have an opinion ?
Flower is kind of big, 11cm width and 10cm height, foliage is light green, with light tesselation marking, its shape looks a lot charleswothii, but not as thin as charlesworthii :


----------



## Bolero (Sep 29, 2008)

That purple dorsal is stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2008)

Either one, I don't think anyone could challange it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool color combination. :clap:


----------



## Damas (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you ! I like it too 
Does someone has an opinion which could help determine whether it is a Rosita or a Schaetzchen ?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> Either one, I don't think anyone could challange it.



as Roy indicated, I don't think you're going to be able to say it's one or the other, they're way to similar!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW! Wish our garden shops brought in orchids like that!


----------



## Candace (Sep 29, 2008)

Tag it a noname. And maybe scold your florist/garden center (nicely) and maybe they will be more particular about getting in plants with no labels.


----------



## Damas (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes Candace, I'll tag it "x charlesworthii" just to spot it.
Regarding the garden center, I am afraid, they won't be of any help: it was sort of tagged but in a very generic way. The tag says :
"Sabot de Venus, Paphiopedilum. Flowering time : depends on species, flower size: depends on species, blah blah blah: depends on species" and a coloratum is pictured on the tag.
There was several different hybrids in the orchid corner, all mixed together, all with the same tag as the paph I took : I recognized at least Dellophyllum, Pinocchio, Clair de Lune Maudiae type, Coloratum, Vinis type, etc.
Mine was one of a kind.
So I believe the garden center bought a bunch of them from some big prod in Deutchland, and just sell them nonames. I don't think they care/know the difference


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2008)

Very pretty with good form. Probably the only way you'd know for sure is if you could contact the people who sold it to your garden center.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2008)

Damas said:


> Yes Candace, I'll tag it "x charlesworthii" just to spot it.
> Regarding the garden center, I am afraid, they won't be of any help: it was sort of tagged but in a very generic way. The tag says :
> "Sabot de Venus, Paphiopedilum. Flowering time : depends on species, flower size: depends on species, blah blah blah: depends on species" and a coloratum is pictured on the tag.
> There was several different hybrids in the orchid corner, all mixed together, all with the same tag as the paph I took : I recognized at least Dellophyllum, Pinocchio, Clair de Lune Maudiae type, Coloratum, Vinis type, etc.
> ...



I guess this is a common practice in Europe, cause things are pretty much the same here in Greece, too!!!!! I thank God that they even brink such plants here in Greece! But you are lucky to have some nursery growers or proper importers over there!!! There is noone here!


----------



## Damas (Sep 30, 2008)

@SlipperFan : I'll try to find out next week-end !

@biothanasis : this is kind of new, only a couple of years ago, you could not find paphs in garden shops here. So I guess, it will spread ! Let's say today, France is still closer from Netherland than Greece 

@toddybear : I think garden shops in France are the recycle bins of big prods. I was lucky, it's not so often that you can find a nice plant, I mean a plant that you could have found in your usual orchids dealer's greenhouse. First time of my life I bought a Paph from a garden shop !


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2008)

Damas said:


> Let's say today, France is still closer from Netherland than Greece



Lucky you!!!!!


----------

